# OCt flatead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Been tough to find flathead in Oct.










Fished 9 nights and only got 2 small flathead.


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice. Hoping to get more time away from work next year to try and get my first FlatHead.


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

You always amaze me with those huge flatheads you catch. That's a nice fish! I happened upon a 36in flattie yesterday while bass fishing. I fish for flatheads with lures and the bite really slowed to a halt by the end of September. I pretty much gave up targeting them specifically with the cooler temps this month, but got this surprise on the GMR.


----------

